

Approaching 2015 Like a Boss - emcarey
https://medium.com/@eileenmcarey/approaching-2015-like-a-boss-8abc4f0e7b84

======
emcarey
tips for how to be your most confident self this year (preview #10 is listen
to more rap music)

